
Show HN: Progressive Web Wallet – Ethereum Web Wallet (PWA) - monkybrain
https://github.com/monkybrain/progressive-web-wallet
======
monkybrain
I wrote a simple Ethereum Web Wallet and packaged it as a Progressive Web App
(the PWA parts only work for Chrome on Android though but still works as a
normal web app on most devices/browsers). PoC that connects to the Ropsten
Test net via Infura and has a QR scanner for sending (test) ether.

